# 3rd Annual Pheasant Hunt For Disabled Vet Dave Hall



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Hunt will be held at Tails A Waggin Acres is the name of the Preserve in Marion, MI... I spoke with my dad and the hunt is on again this year, so we are tentatively looking at the first Sunday in March so that will give some time to prepare.. 

You can view his website at www.preservehunt.com
Price will be the same as last year @ $100 per gun. Depending on how many people we get we will take a vote on how we want to do the hunt whether we do a European Style Tower hunt to start the morning or if we just want to do the good old fashioned hunt over dogs! 
We will have pastries, doughnuts, hot chocolate and coffee to start the morning.. Probably break for lunch around 11:00 AM and will have the same as last year.. Marinated Grilled Chicken Breasts Or Brats with some sides in the afternoon! This is all included in the price. 
You may remember from last year we do have a new Log Building on the property where we will be able to go and warm up this year. It is heated! 
Same as last year, if you have a dog that you would like to bring please shoot me an email of for that matter even if you have any questions shoot me a PM or an email at [email protected]. Also, if you are going to attend please PM or email me and let me know your name, number of people that you will be bringing and whether or not you will be bringing a dog!

Looking Forward To It & Thank You!

Dan Connell


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks again, dan. you are the man.i cant wait.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Who is all going to this. As of now I am planning on heading up there.


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

bigcountry, we have a blast at this every year.dan and chuck have done this for me , this is 3rd year. cant wait to meet you. see ya up there. when are you leaving? i dont know when i am leaving. i usually ride with dan, but he is doing the hog hunt saturday.again, thank you dan and chuck. they have made the qaulity of my life mush better.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'll be there with Highball pointing the way.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok well I am planning on being there then. I will be leaving the Willis, Milan, Belleville, Ypsi area around 530am on that Sunday.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Dave is one great guy and could not be more deserving of any and all support.


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

ridgewalker, thanks for saying nice things about me. i try and do whats right.cant wait to go. should be a blast, weather should be nicer than the last 2.


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey Dave, have a grest time, wish I could go. Monte.


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

thansk, monte. i wish you could go too. it is soo much fun. and you could meet the connells, you are chuck would have alot to talk about. you both do soo much for us disable filks. thanks to all of you who give to us. we cant do it alone. monte, thanks for the deer hunt last oct. i had a blast and you at the club do a great thing. thanks.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Good luck I hope you get a good turnout, the weather is great, and the birds fly well!

I would have liked to go, but I am nursing an ACL injury. Put me first on the list for next year!


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

Dave, If you need a driver again this year just holler, I am game. I can't hunt, budget to tight, but it would be a pleasure to assist you again if you would like. Doug


----------



## tails-a-waggin' acres hp (Jun 24, 2007)

HI GUYS I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YOU SOON , DAN JUST TO HAVE EVERYONE CLEAR ON THE DATE IT IS THE 2ND SUNDAY IN MARCH / MARCH 8TH THAT WE'RE HOLDING DAVES HUNT .. WE DID A 500 BIRD TOWER HUNT TODAY , HAD A BALL BUT MAN WAS THE WEATHER %$*(&)%#$%^**) HEY DAVE I WOULD LIKE YOU TO CALL THE INA STORE ABOUT THE CARTS THIS YEAR , I THINK THAT IF YOU ASK SOME OF THEM TO COME TO THE HUNT THEY WILL FEEL LIKE THEY ARE SHARING MORE OF YOUR DAY WITH YOU . THANKS chuck


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

which day is it. if it is the 8th,i cant leave of friday. if it is the 1st i can do all weekend. chuck, i will call the ina store about the transportation. thank you for the hunt, i do appreciate all you do for me.


----------



## mich_archer (Nov 19, 2002)

bigdaveh said:


> ridgewalker, thanks for saying nice things about me. i try and do whats right.cant wait to go. should be a blast, weather should be nicer than the last 2.


hey Dave!!! 

you think i'd miss this hunt??!!! no #@(&A% way !!!!

i'll be there, 
i didn't read all the posts, you got a ride yet??

as to the weather.... nothing can beat the weather we had the first year!!!!

hope to hear from ya soon. 
i'll look around i know i have your number someplace. 

your bud
bob


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

hi, bob. i dont know about a ride yet. i am not sure which day we are going. thouhgt it was march 1, now it might be march 8. my bday is march 6 and i need to be home. wife wants to take me to dinner.i will send you a p.m. thanks to dan and chuck for all they do for the disabled.we cant do it alone and this hunt sure means alot to me. it makes me feel alive again. i miss hunting soo much.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

It is the 8th guys! 

Sorry about that! I have the kids pig hunt the day before and that is the first Saturday so I just kind of figured... I guess that is what I get for not paying attention!


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

so what are the plans for sunday?i need to make arragemants for a ride or drive up myself.what time are we meeting up?please let me know what and what time we are doing this.my bday is march 6 and i should be home with the wife.again, thank you dan for doing this for me. cant wait.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Bigdaveh if you need a ride up there just let me know. I can pick you up on my way out.


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks bigcountrysg. i might take you up on the offer.thansk dan. you are the man.i cant wait to go. what a blast.


----------



## BirdDogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd like to come up and visit.
I brought my brittany's up last year.
It was a nice outing.
If you need to fill a shoot slot or just dogs ready, I'll be there.

TAb


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry for my absence on here guys... 

Have been slammed here lately... 

Big Dave!! You ready to go brother! Were you able to get in touch with INA Store?

I know I have a couple PM's I will answer.. Trying to catch up!

Here is the list so far of those coming!

*Hunting*
Dsconnell
BigDaveH
Birdhuntr1
BigCountrySg
MichArcher
His Buddy Rick
Hunterhawk
Casscityalum

*Dog Handlers*
Birddogger
birdhunter1
TailsAWaggin

Let me know if anyone has any questions and we still have room guys and gals if anyone wants in!


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

dan, talked to rich at ina store. they are bringing something over on friday. they cant come, they have something else going on. they want to come next year.see ya sunday morning. thank you so much.


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

what kind of shells do i need? what size shot?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

bigdaveh said:


> what kind of shells do i need? what size shot?


 
bigdaveh, I use 6 or 7 shot for pretty much all small game. Those shot sizes work good for pheasant too.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

If you dont want to take any chances then I would roll with #5 High Brass... 

6 and 7's will get it done as long as they are holding tight on point and we can get in for the flush..

My number is 248-721-3153 if anyone needs me.. For directions you can visit the website. Preservehunt.com 

Dad's Cell (Chuck Connell) is 231-429-7667

Just call us if you need us!

Also if you guys that are coming can you please PM me your numbers! 

Thank You


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

i am riding up with bigcountrysg,we are leaving my house about 6;30 a.m. cant wait, hope i can hit them birds.see ya sunday morning. thanks dan for doing this for me. you are the man.


----------

